
The Logo Story - wheels
http://blog.directededge.com/2009/08/10/the-logo-story/
======
huhtenberg
Damn. And I was so looking forward to reading something about Turtles .. :)

Downvoted to zero, hmm .. Logo, the programming language. The virtual turtles.
Teaching computer programming in the kindergarten .. Was it a stretch to
expect this to be a part of shared programmers' folklore ?

~~~
limmeau
I share your disappointment. Maybe a logo interpreter in F# [1] can cheer you
up.

[1] <http://www.intellifactory.com/articles/LogoInterpreter.aspx>

------
Oompa
I told you to pick that logo, you didn't listen until Paul drew it. Either
way, I think it's pretty easy to see that you've got a good logo if someone
draws it to explain your company.

------
vaksel
how much did it run you?

~~~
wheels
I can understand the curiosity, but I don't think it's appropriate to state
how much we paid for essentially a consulting service in a public forum.

~~~
vaksel
yeah, figured it was coming.

I really hate when companies make you get a quote, since you don't know what
the price will be for comparison purposes. The range is usually so big that
you really don't know who you can afford. It can be from $99 to hundreds of
thousands of dollars.

~~~
mariorz
the prices largely depend on what these companies think you can afford.

~~~
wlievens
Yes, the reason they don't state a price publicly is so they can segment the
market.

------
slackenerny
Heh, it looks bit like a groupoid (albeit PG version even more so)!

------
ivey
That's a really cool story.

